
Fireworks safety with remote detonation by SMS - benstr
https://www.hackster.io/rosshettel/sms-based-fireworks-detonator-a7ab27
======
userbinator
An indication of the sad state of our society when one of the most immediate
questions to come to mind when I see this is going to be "How many government
watchlists does visiting this link put me on?"

------
benstr
Not sure if I should be sharing this but in the right hands it might save a
hand or finger LOL.

~~~
oopsigotroot
Hahaha

